# College BasketBall Fans Spell Out F-B-I As Team Is Under Investigation



## WhatInThe (Feb 26, 2018)

College basketball fans at SMU spelled out F-B-I as the opposing team is under investigation by the FBI as part of a college basketball scandal where coaches were found to have been taking money for access to players and/or recruits.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5432933/Basketball-fans-seen-spelling-FBI-balloons.html

LOL, I couldn't help myself.

But the scandal shows much of the corruption in college athletics and programs

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...yers-coaches-payments-loans-column/367679002/


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 26, 2018)

Funny. I am loving it since I am a Sun Devil fan and rival Arizona Wildcats are under investigation.


----------

